# Hornady GMX Bullet for .270WSM?



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with, or input on, the Hornady GMX 130 grain bullet for a .270WSM?

I am currently shooting the Hornady SST 150 grain bullet with 58 grains of H4831SC powder out of my Savage .270WSM and it shoots very accurately and worked very well on a Wyoming pronghorn last year. However, I have heard that the SST bullet is not the best choice for larger animals like elk and even deer because it doesn't hold up very well. I have never shot a deer or elk with this bullet, so have no first hand experience.

I have heard the GMX 130 grain may be a better choice for elk and deer. Any thoughts on the bullet and any suggestions on possible loads (powder type and grains for the 130 grain GMX)?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

The SST would be fine to hunt large game with if you are comfortable with it. It's basically a Core-Lokt, you will get some expansion but retained weight will likely be low (if that matters to you). If you want to shoot a bullet like the GMX(high-weight retention) I would recommend the Barnes TTSX or TSX, they have 20+ years experience over the GMX or E-tip.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Since a .270 is at the light end of what I'd consider an elk gun, my advice would be to stick with the heavier bullets. SSTs and other standard jacketed bullets are ideal for deer at longer ranges because they're somewhat soft and expand easily. There are a number of good "controlled expansion" bullets out there which would be better for elk because they penetrate a bit before they fully expand. The GMX is basically the same thing as a Barnes TSX, and it would be a good bullet to try. Stick with heavy bullets though! Other good bullets would be the bonded variety such as Hornady's Interbond, Nosler Accubond, or Speer's Deep Curl. I'm sure there are others that come with loaded ammo like Federal Fusion. Nosler partition bullets are another good choice for controlled expansion. If you like the SST a lot you should try the Hornady Interbond since it is identical to the SST on the outside and I've heard that they shoot the same as well.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp you should be able to find all the load data you need here.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> http://data.hodgdon.com/main_menu.asp you should be able to find all the load data you need here.


The funny thing is, compare Hodgdon data now, with Hodgdon reloading data from the mid-80's and older. Its eye opening.

-DallanC


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

yes according to the new data I am overloading my 30-06 and my 222 mag but not my roberts. I have gone as high as 27.5 grains of h335 behind a 55 grain bullet in the 222 but my target loads are 26.5 with NO pressure signs. Gotta be safe.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is always scarry comparing load data from one manual to another. It really gets scarry when you compare one from 30 or 40 years ago to what they recommend today. That is one reason I will never give a load out to somebody that wants one without building it up in their rifle or handgun. I know that I have a couple of loads for my .340 Weatherby that are way over pressure in another rifle but in mine there is no problem with them.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Nowadays pressure testing equipment is used by about everybody that puts out industry reloading data. Nevertheless, it still depends on the chamber, components and other variables. In addition, some of the powder burn rates have changed over time despite having the same designation.

Something that hasn't been mentioned is that most .270 bullets are designed for the velocity of the popular .270 Winchester. When you drive that same bullet 200 fps faster, then it can become more explosive. So with the .270 WSM, I would leave the conventional simple cup-and-core constructed type (even with plastic tips) behind and use a premium controlled expansion bullet. The Barnes TTX/TTSX would be an excellent choice. I haven't seen much feedback on the Hornady GMX bullet and would rather use our home-grown Utah product. Nosler Partitions, Accubonds, and others would work well. 
I am partial to 140-grain bullets in this caliber myself.


----------

